# US routs Finland 6-1, will play for hockey gold



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> VANCOUVER, British Columbia (AP)—Barely two minutes into the game, Finnish goalie Miikka Kiprusoff was staring at the ceiling in disbelief.
> 
> It turns out he was just getting started.
> 
> ...



Source


----------

